# need some thoughts on a new gun



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i just returned my gamo viper express and im thingking of buying the gamo hunter extrem.but i was just wondering what u think.where im hunting i cant shoot a .22 rem fire because i am to close to the houses i would be hunting ground squirrel and some rabbits in my friends orchers last year his naber shoot 700 of them things and there back just as bad


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I bought the Hunter Extreme. It is awesome. I like it because you can shoot some heavy pellets at a faster rate. I bought it; originally, to shoot any wounded crows we get crow hunting. A 22-250 was getting a little to expensive to use. I got the Beeman Kodiak Extra Heavy Match 10.6gr. It hit them like a sledge hammer. Midway has the Extreme for $449. Sportsmansguide has it for $479 reg and if you're a member its $431. Also if you buy a lot of pellets, Pyramyd Air has good prices but if you buy 3 you get one free. I use that rifle for small game all the time now. One thing though, It is a lot harder to cock than a normal break barrel. I'm a big guy so I don't mind. They say it takes 58 lbs of force to cock it. But I do love it!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thank u for the help. i proble getting it for christmas from dad of ill buy it for my self


----------

